# Melanoma vaccine



## Andy3710 (Jan 10, 2015)

My 7-1/2 year old was diagnosed with low grade melanoma after a small lump on his muzzle was removed. Lungs and lymph nodes are clear. Oncologist is recommending the melanoma vaccine as even a low grade tumor can become aggressive and the vaccine could potentially add 4 years to his survival rate.

Does anyone have any experience with this vaccine? I saw earlier posts about people considering it and one person whose dog was lethargic, etc. after starting the vaccine, but no further posts.

Oncologist states that there are no adverse effects, but....

He is acting fine now and I would hate to give him something that would affect his quality of life given the "favorable indications" of the tumor.

Thanks.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
I'm sorry to hear about your boy. 

I don't have any experience with the vaccine.
I found this thread you can read through, Member Sallys mom commented, she is a Vet. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...etrievers/136842-melanoma-vaccine-oncept.html

Wishing you all the best for you and your boy.


----------

